# Is anyone taking Clomid and Estradiol?



## dreamy

I've been on Clomid for about 6 months. My dose was just doubled to 100mg and my doctor wants me to start taking Estradiol on days 5-16. That seems a little late in the cycle to be taking that.

Does anyone else take these and if so, what cycle days?


----------



## dreamy

Does anyone take estrogen for part of their cycle? It just seems weird that my doctor wants me to take it past my ovulation date.

Looking for reassurance. [-o&lt;


----------



## seoj

Sorry I can't help with the estrogen question... I'm currently taking Clomid CD3-7 in conjunction with IUI (to help up the odds of conception). But no other prescribed pills...

Have you asked the doc why he wants you to take it during that time in your cycle? Sometimes they just ask us to do these things, but don't really explain why. 

Best of luck to you hun!


----------



## dreamy

seoj said:


> Sorry I can't help with the estrogen question... I'm currently taking Clomid CD3-7 in conjunction with IUI (to help up the odds of conception). But no other prescribed pills...
> 
> Have you asked the doc why he wants you to take it during that time in your cycle? Sometimes they just ask us to do these things, but don't really explain why.
> 
> Best of luck to you hun!

No, I'm not sure why he prescribed it. I called him up to ask him about my cm being so dry and that's when he prescribed it. I'm not sure if it's suppose to help with that.


----------



## Tina Bee

No im just on my second cycle of clomid by itself. I wish you the best of luck this cycle. I hope you get your bfp.


----------



## Pusskins

I was taking Clomid cd 2-6 and Estradiol cd 8-14.
Estradiol helps thicken the lining and helps to produce more EWCM.

Hope this helps.
x


----------



## HaleyB

I am just about to finish my first month of taking clomid days 3-7, estradiol days 8-12 and then progesterone suppositories days 17-28, unless I'm pregnant in which case I'd continue the progesterone through the first 12 weeks. I took a test this morning and it was negative, so I'm going to test again on Thursday and if still negative, then we'll try again next month!


----------



## Tatty Mae

Hi all,

Im also a little concerned. I have been prescribed clomid 50mg on days 2-6 and estradiol cd 6 until the end of my cycle. I ovulate around cd 17 but if Im taking the estradiol right through what happens if I actually get pregnant, this cant be right can it?! Surely I should only really take it from cd 6 - cd 17ish? :shrug:


----------



## Coleybug

This is my first time to post. Not sure if I am posting to the right place. I just finished my 2nd round of clomid 50 cd 3-7 and my first round of estradiol. I am wondering if anyone else was told to take estradiol starting on cd3-15? Everything I'm reading seems to show that it is usually started after clomid cycle. I went to re today(cd12) for sono and was told I only have 1 follicle and it is still growing. No LH surge yet. Last month I had 3 very good follicles on day 12 and gave myself a trigger shot that night and had iui 36 hours later. Was told hubby's swimmers were very slow and few. BFN just wondering if adding estradiol could be throwing off my o or my follicle production? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tulip1975

Clomid tends to thin out the lining of the uterus. My doctor prescribed it to me (in patch form) after my Day 10 ultrasound, and I wore them for a total of 6 days. They told me the point was to thicken the lining. Once the Clomid is out of the system and the lining is sufficiently thick, there may be no reason to continue the estrogen.


----------



## miaculpa

I am currently on the estradiol portion of my very first clomid round. It's purpose is to keep my lining from thinning. 

I go on progesterone after I ovulate.


----------

